# endoscopic turbinectomy/conchectomy



## writecode (Mar 3, 2009)

Would the code 31240 also include an endoscopic resection of inferior turbinates done at the same operative episode? 30140 does not bundle and states any method but appears incorrect. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jackjones62 (Mar 5, 2009)

31240 is specfically for endoscopic resection of concha bullosa (any turbinate); if you are doing a endoscopic resection of inferior turbinate for turbinate hypertrophy, bill 30140; concha bullosa and turbinate hypertrophy are separate issues. 

Also, if there is concha bullosa within the middle or superior turbinate and you do endoscopic resection as well as perform a resection of the inferior turbinate, then bill both codes, 31240 and 30140, this is appropriate.  

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------



## writecode (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

